# Saudi Visa



## zincnail (Apr 22, 2012)

My wife and I live and work in the UAE. We both have UAE redident card and residency visas. We are both from America. We would love to drive to Qatar. Does anyone know if we need a Saudi visa to drive through KSA enroute to Qatar? Is it difficult for us to get this visa?


----------



## amerifren (Apr 22, 2012)

If thats the case, id imagine it would be a pain. America is so big and it must be an adjustment to be in the UAE, the have to get a visa to drive some hours away!


----------



## InayaShujaat (May 3, 2012)

From what I know about travel in the KSA, it is very controlled, especially for non-Muslims. I have heard of non-Muslims living in Jeddah needing to get a visa just to travel to Riyadh. 

I just did a quick Google search. You will more than likely require a transit visa, which is only good for up to 18 hrs.

Considering the hassle, and the stellar views (desert as far as the eye can see.....), I'd personally just fly.


----------

